# Lefty Kreh's Little Library



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been cleaning out a bit and ran across my set of liitle hardbacks from the Lefty Kreh Library. He is a master and pioneer of saltwater fly fishing. I want to sell to a good home. Located in Shalimar, but I could mail to you. Like New: $15


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

Sold....

I'll send a PM


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sage Man, I did not get your PM. Sorry, these are already spoken for (though payment not yet received). If it falls through I will reach out to you


----------

